# Parcel shelf clip/screw



## Byork (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all this is my first time on here, I have a audi tt 2015 ultra.
What I need to know is this, the split parcel shelf in the boot the bit that attaches to the boot with a little plastic clip/screw in the center has snapped, does any one where I can get one of these? Is there a proper name for one? Thanks in advance


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

There is a sundry parts pack that contains various fixing parts. I don't want to give you wrong info so probably best to consult a dealer parts dept.


----------



## Byork (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks it no 20 and 21 are these possible to buy?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It appears to show them included in no 17, the sundry parts pack - note the underline encompassing a number of parts.

The pack is around £16.


----------



## Byork (Jul 28, 2019)

Great, would this be from a main dealer or can you recommend a on line company?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You'll definitely get it from a dealer, anywhere else? Who knows. Google the part number.


----------



## Byork (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Byork,

Wasn't exactly sure what part you're referring to, but just wanted to make sure you don't mean the slide in clips on the side? I reverse-engineered and have a 3D printed version since I broke one of mine. If this is the part you need, just let me know and I can send you one, see this post:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9148007


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

When I bought my car a few months ago, mine has the same issue. The pervious owner told me it needed a whole new boot trim. Looking at the diagram, where number 13 is, there's just a hole in my boot trim, the parcel shelf just has a round recepticle type part, not 20 and 21. Can someone take a picture of the actual bit trim and parcel shelf so I can tell what parts required?


----------



## lambertcar (Jun 11, 2020)

hi
did you ever find out the part number for the centre fitting - similar problem here
many thanks


----------

